# Beef Consumption Down....Demand Up.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting read from the Editorial Director of Beef Today.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/livestock/beef/article/closing-the-gate-consumption-down-demand-up-greg-henderson/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like some are not eating enough beef. A pound a week?

Beef. When the venison supply is low, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Sounds like some are not eating enough beef. A pound a week?
> 
> Beef. When the venison supply is low, it's what's for dinner.


That sounds like a good slogan.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

One reason consumption is down is because the supply is down. If the cattle herd ever reaches the previous numbers then lower prices will increase consumption.

This may sound greedy on my part but I would rather produce less calves and make more money. Before the beef shortage there was not good money for the small farmer with 30 head or less. Those people are making money now and it is worth their time, not just a hobby to get them out of the house.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And less cattle generally means better care of the stock.....

Regards, Mike


----------

